# Garlic for Yeast infections in dogs



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

My wirehair/lab mix has persistent yeast infections in her ears as well as dry itchy skin. I read on "the interwebs"  that garlic in combo with other things can help. Anyone know what form of garlic would work: powder, pills, oil, real or ??? Also, does the dog end up smelling strongly of garlic? We are so tired of the yeasty smell that garlic probably would be a nice change!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My wirehair/lab mix has persistent yeast infections in her ears


I don't know about garlic, and I doubt it would do much, but I know this will help:



> Blue Power Ear Wash Recipe:
> 
> 16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol
> 
> ...


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

We have done washes and drops. They work, but the yeast keeps returning. Just looking for options. Garlic seemed like a good, cheap thing to try. Of course, sometimes Google advice is worth Bout what you pay for it!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Try feeding your dog yogurt every day. You can also try putting a small amount of warm yogurt in her food. Getting the good bacteria to grow will help with the yeast problem. Keep your dog clean and be sure she gets dry when its washed. 

Too much garlic isn't very good for dogs, some for flavoring is ok, but in large amounts it can cause them problems. 

You can check into allergies and thyroid issues, which are closely related. I've found that allergies make the ears itchy, then the scratching flares up into a yeast (or other) infection. Particularly, if you are in Coastal OR, check your house for mold and mildew and maybe run a de-humidifier. My folks in Seattle had some serious ear troubles in their English Setter from the damp climate there. In Eastern WA, their dog cleared up with almost no treatment in two weeks! 

Be sure your dog is not sleeping on anything with cedar or cedar oil in it, cedar may repel fleas, but it's very irritating to the skin too. You can use vit E cream on her skin and in her ears, its very healing and soothing. 

Is there any chance she has even one flea? There again allergies cause all sorts of problems and they don't have to be food allergies, I look for all the things in the environment that cause trouble. 

Good luck!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What are you feeding her? Some foods should be avoided if the dog is getting ear infections.


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

I am changing her food to the recommendations I've been given. I had heard that yogurt was good, like it is for people, but I'd heard that garlic was also good. Will try adding yogurt -- with my luck this dog will turn out to be lactose intolerant too :bash:

Impossible to avoid cedar around here. Our yard is covered with it so I hope that's not it. We'll work on the yeast issue first and then see what we see. Thanks!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Megabeth said:


> We have done washes and drops. They work, but the yeast keeps returning. Just looking for options. Garlic seemed like a good, cheap thing to try.


Yeast is recurrent due to the fact that it is part of a systematic candida (yeast) infection. Cutting grain, esp corn, out of the diet helps, but you just have to keep on top of the yeast. It will come back. Just keep using alcohol in the ears to kill if off.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeast infection in the ears is typically Malassezia...candida can hit other places. Recurrent yeast infections are secondary to some other issue which could include allergies, stenotic (narrow) ear canals that retain normal wax and moisture, thyroid issues, etc.

If your current vet can't figure out how to effectively treat a yeast infection you might want to get a second opinion. Garlic may help a little but will not address the underlying problem. 

And take it easy on the dose, garlic is toxic at higher doses.


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, the vet has told us that her ear tubes are unusually long and narrow. She said basically "anything that goes/gets in, is going to stay in." My dog's littermate lives with our neighbor, and that dog has the same issues. But different vets!

We spent a long time talking to people at the pet store today, including a pet-food rep who was there. I just cannot afford $70 for 20 pounds of food! It's simply not an option for our family right now. But, we did find a good quality food with lamb and better carbs -- I was told that at my dog's age going no-carb can cause kidney problems. So. We are trying that for a couple two three weeks, and we'll see if it makes a difference. If not, we'll reconsider no-carb. I also will in some yogurt and a *bit* of raw garlic, our dog really lapped up the yogurt and I don't think it can hurt since it wasn't all that much.


----------

